# It seems to me that most churches in South East Asia churches have relation with WCC,



## Ken S. (May 26, 2005)

It seems to me that most churches in South East Asia have relation with WCC, do you feel so?

In Hong Kong, in the two quite popular christian newspapers, The Gospel News and Christian Times, I can see that news about WCC's missions in South East Aisa are reported very often. I can see no reports, in the two christian papers, that are about christian groups or alliances whose positions are rather fundamental.

What do you think?
Is South East Asia almost occupied by WCC? I really want to know more about it. Look forward to reading your comments.

(One thing I can sure is that "the Two Committees"(China Christian Three-Self Patriotic Movement Committee and China Christian Council ) who controls the official church in China is already doing something to form relations with the WCC. As for many of the underground bible-believing fundamental house-churches, it's for sure that they won't think it biblical to have any relations with the WCC the liberals.)

[Edited on 26-5-2005 by Ken S.]


----------



## ServantoftheLamb (Aug 9, 2005)

There are many fundamental churches in SE Asia that simply have relations with the WCC because they don't know of any alternative and believe practically all churches in the world are part of the organization.


----------



## yeutter (Aug 9, 2005)

*WCC also apostate*

Bishop Yong, in Singapore, is taking a lead in Anglican circles standing against the apostosy in the Episcopal Churdh in the States and the Anglican Church of Canada. I am hopeful that when the dust settles we will find him also breaking ties with the World Council of Churches.


----------



## Ken S. (Sep 5, 2005)

thank you for your comments, really thanks!!!

It is quite similar in Hong Kong. Not many church know WCC is apostate. The rise of Liberal Christianity and decline in orthodoxy also make it difficult to help the churches know the truth.
When there is no light, darkness reigns. Every orthodox Christian in Hong Kong shall be responsible for the decline in orthodoxy as they could have prevented it if they had preached the Reformed doctrine industriousely. Apologetics has two wings, one is apologetic(fighting against darkness), the other is missionary(add in light).


[Edited on 5-9-2005 by Ken S.]


----------

